# Best place to stay for young, single professional?



## Pinkshrooms (May 6, 2010)

Hi

I'll be starting a new job in Abu Dhabi soon and I will need a place to stay between Dubai (Marina side) and AD.

I'd like to know opinions on where is the best place to stay for a single 27 year old professional male. Ideally I'd love to stay in downtown as it's got the right mix of nightlife, ambience, cafes shops etc but given that my job will be in abu dhabi it doesn't make sense for me to add another 20 or so mins each way travel.

So I think it's either Marina, or Jebel Ali or Discovery Gardens or anywhere else between marina and abu dhabi. 

Can anyone recommend a good place? specific buildings with good finishings would be ideal. 

Looking for 1 or 2 bedrooms and around 75k AED max.

Thanks very much for your help


----------



## jimbean (May 4, 2010)

Pinkshrooms said:


> Hi
> 
> I'll be starting a new job in Abu Dhabi soon and I will need a place to stay between Dubai (Marina side) and AD.
> 
> ...


Marina without doubt. Jebel Ali is mainly family villas and whilst disco gardens is cheaper there is little there and there are issues with traffic, parking and common facilities (lots written about this if you search). 

You could also look at Jumeirah Lake Towers (JLT) on the other side of Sheikh Zayed Road from the marina but there isn't any nightlife there. You could also look at The Greens which would be 10 minutes further to drive to AD. 

75k will get you a 1 bedroomed apartment in the marina where you'll be within walking distance of bars, cafes and restaurants. There's probably as much to do as in downtown (by which I presume you mean old town and not bur dubai or deira) although places are more spread out. A big plus in my opinion is that at the weekend you're walking distance to the beach!


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

What has 
1) "young"
2) "single"
3) "professional"
got to do with finding a place to stay?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

|James| said:


> What has
> 1) "young"
> 2) "single"
> 3) "professional"
> got to do with finding a place to stay?


Cos he doesn't want to be with

1) "Old"
2) "married"
3) "labourers"
maybe?


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Cos he doesn't want to be with
> 
> 1) "Old"
> 2) "married"
> ...


LMAO!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

3.) Knocks Discovery Gardens out of the pack.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Pinkshrooms said:


> Hi
> 
> I'll be starting a new job in Abu Dhabi soon and I will need a place to stay between Dubai (Marina side) and AD.
> 
> ...


Why not look in AD then.
AD tends to be a bit more exspensive than Dubai but still has some good nightlife, shops ect,


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> 3.) Knocks Discovery Gardens out of the pack.


Discovery Gardens is the new International City


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Although I have heard that certain parts of Disco Gardens are a lot of fun at night


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

:focus:

Pick the marine area. All the buildings make for not so nice looking and the people who live there seem to complain about the paved area for parking (I dont really get that as I would be happy that its easy to find parking ???) but easy on and off to get on and off 11 to and from Abu Dhabi. As well as you have a number of eating places and there is a few bars down there as well. AND the beach is there...


----------



## Pinkshrooms (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys.

So Discovery Gardens is a no-no then? I was told it had a lot of young, professional singles and had a sort of "hostel" type atmosphere.

I did consider AD but it just seems like anything available is a complete dump and it's extortionate, really old buildings, awful worn-down finishings etc. I figured I'd rent this side of dubai until some of the newer residential buildings were completed in AD then move in sometime next year.

So of Marina, and JLT, are there any particular buildings that stand out for quality? (Views, finishings, good piping, little or no maintenance problems, good access to Sheikh Zayed road, no traffic jams etc)? 

I don't mind spending a bit more if it's worth it / necessary


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

I still dont get the part about 'young', 'single' & 'Professional'!


----------



## Pinkshrooms (May 6, 2010)

|James| said:


> I still dont get the part about 'young', 'single' & 'Professional'!


I'm not sure if you're trying to troll since both of your posts have revolved around the same question, which has already been pretty well explained by other members but i'll humour you and clarify.

An area/compound that attracts:

*young i.e. 20's or 30's
*professional i.e. affluent, smart, educated people
*single i.e. a large portion of which are not married, since you know it would be nice to socialise with similar people on the weekends by the pool and not jim & jane from essex who have 214 toddlers with them.

Pretty obvious no-no's would be Sharjah for example. Deira, Bur Dubai (unless I fancy hanging out with filipino and/or russian "working" ladies all day). 

Get my drift?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pinkshrooms

Have you visited Dubai? There are quiet a few Western professionals in the areas you have dismissed as little more than brothels and they have plenty to offer; for people who like a mixed cultural area.

If travelling to AD each day (a very boring journey) the Marina or JLT will be your best bets. 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Pinkshrooms said:


> Pretty obvious no-no's would be Sharjah for example. Deira, Bur Dubai (unless I fancy hanging out with filipino and/or russian "working" ladies all day).


Now this comment really beggars belief, other than the commute, what's wrong with the aforesaid places? Have you been? I've lived in 2 of the 3 (never lived in Deira) and I met the stereotypical person you seem to hanker after regularly.

Open your eyes, get the expat chip off your shoulder - you really aren't better than anyone else - and maybe, just maybe, if you left the sanitised areas of Marina etc. sometimes, you may just find that the places mentioned are not filled with "working" ladies.

As Elph says, have you ever been to these places?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Personally I like where I am in Bur Dubai, as whilst there are ahem "ladies" they seem to be in bars, but the rest of the area is full of locals and is "normal" and not plastic...oh and its cheap


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Following on from SBPs comment, the worst places for working girls are the bars in marina - esp Buddah/Bar 42/Barasti and Observatory....

As I said, has the OP ever been to the UAE?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Andy, I don`t often disagree with you completely but you must be joking or smoking if you believe that the Marina bars you mentioned contain anything like the ratio of punters to hunters that Bur Dubai does!!

If you are gonna drive to Abu Dhabi then for your first year the Marina is a good place to start out. JLT is just the other side of the SZR and will save you a lot of money on rent but there is still a lot of work to be done there on the infrastructure and the one way system and ramps will drive you nuts.


----------



## Pinkshrooms (May 6, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Following on from SBPs comment, the worst places for working girls are the bars in marina - esp Buddah/Bar 42/Barasti and Observatory....
> 
> As I said, has the OP ever been to the UAE?


Sorry re-reading it I realise why you have interpreted it the way you did.

I meant sharjah and deira for obvious reasons - distance of travel. Since I need to go to AD everyday, they are too far in. The bur dubai comment was a bit of tongue in cheek 

And yes I have lived in Dubai on and off for the last 18 months. Except that I have been flying in and out of it every week and so staying in several hotels depending on where I needed to be the next few days (Shangri-La, Hyatt Creek, Grosvenor House etc).


----------



## Pinkshrooms (May 6, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> pinkshrooms
> 
> Have you visited Dubai? There are quiet a few Western professionals in the areas you have dismissed as little more than brothels and they have plenty to offer; for people who like a mixed cultural area.
> 
> ...


Any ideas where in Marina or JLT though specifically? Which buildings or area are known to have high quality finish and a good crowd?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Andy, I don`t often disagree with you completely but you must be joking or smoking if you believe that the Marina bars you mentioned contain anything like the ratio of punters to hunters that Bur Dubai does!!
> 
> If you are gonna drive to Abu Dhabi then for your first year the Marina is a good place to start out. JLT is just the other side of the SZR and will save you a lot of money on rent but there is still a lot of work to be done there on the infrastructure and the one way system and ramps will drive you nuts.


Felix, open your eyes buddy, you might be surprised, admittedly it's not as blatant, but believe me there's loads - and they're a lot more expensive and prettier too - must be for those wanting the girl-friend experience!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Pinkshrooms said:


> Any ideas where in Marina or JLT though specifically? Which buildings or area are known to have high quality finish and a good crowd?


In JBR I'd go for the 2 Damac buildings - the silver ones amongst all the sand coloured ones - there's bars in there too! And a decent crowd in Thyme and Tiki lounge.

Good luck - not many working girls either - until later at night!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

|James| said:


> What has
> 1) "young"
> 2) "single"
> 3) "professional"
> got to do with finding a place to stay?


Again so I didn't miss anything here, read then re read this thread cover to cover and I can't answer it either James..... absolutely got to agree with you !!! ..... _"derrr !..."_

I think AC summed it up .... compared to what ? ..... "Old, married and labourers ...." all I can say in disbelief is good luck buddy, with that attitude in Dubai (and the ME) .... you're going to need it ! ....


----------



## Pinkshrooms (May 6, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Again so I didn't miss anything here, read then re read this thread cover to cover and I can't answer it either James..... absolutely got to agree with you !!! ..... _"derrr !..."_
> 
> I think AC summed it up .... compared to what ? ..... "Old, married and labourers ...." all I can say in disbelief is good luck buddy, with that attitude in Dubai (and the ME) .... you're going to need it ! ....


"With that attitude" and what attitude what would that be exactly? So by your rationale having a preference for a particular type of neighbourhood and the crowds it attracts, is having an attitude problem is it?

Right...

Well thanks for your input, and your exerted efforts to understand the criteria involved here, much appreciated along with your "holier than thou" take on things.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pinkshrooms said:


> Any ideas where in Marina or JLT though specifically? Which buildings or area are known to have high quality finish and a good crowd?


Quality varies from building to building. It would be a good idea to have an agent show you round a few of the buildings and you can then make up your mind based on what you see and how it ties in with your requirements.

There are loads of nice buildings in the Marina but the definition of 'nice' varies from person to person. Same as some buildings looks aesthetically appealing from the outside but once you get inside, it's a completely different story - again that opinion varies from person to person.

I'm in the Marina and commute to AUH every day but I'm actually looking a little further afield for my next apartment and have opted for The Greens - will add 5 - 10 more minutes on top on my journey but since I think that the Greens is more scenic and slightly more peaceful, then that makes it worth it for me.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

To be honest I`m very surprised at the attitude and stupidity of some of the posts on this thread as Pink`s criteria are pretty self explanatory. He doesn`t want to live in an area where it`s all married couples with kids, neither does he want to live in an area well know for house shares. 
How simple it would have been to just reply to the question but I guess too many people here have become used to posting pointless drivel in the Lounge. 
Having lived in the Marina for almost three years I have been into most of the decent places at one time or another and there was a pretty good thread on here about 2 months ago with some useful info. Try doing a search of the forum but a lot depends on your budget and what size of place you want.


----------



## Pinkshrooms (May 6, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> To be honest I`m very surprised at the attitude and stupidity of some of the posts on this thread as Pink`s criteria are pretty self explanatory. He doesn`t want to live in an area where it`s all married couples with kids, neither does he want to live in an area well know for house shares.
> How simple it would have been to just reply to the question but I guess too many people here have become used to posting pointless drivel in the Lounge.
> Having lived in the Marina for almost three years I have been into most of the decent places at one time or another and there was a pretty good thread on here about 2 months ago with some useful info. Try doing a search of the forum but a lot depends on your budget and what size of place you want.


my sentiments exactly...

Thanks for info, I'll do a search for it. 

Just fyi, budget is around 75k though I could pay up to 100k but only if the place was really top notch and commanded a premium over everything else. I'm looking for anything between 900sf - 1300sf. 1 or 2 bed, 1 or 2 bathrooms. Furnished or not doesn't matter.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You should be able to find a place in that range without an issue in the marina area. Check dubizzle.


----------



## Pinkshrooms (May 6, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> You should be able to find a place in that range without an issue in the marina area. Check dubizzle.


Yes I've been checking dubizzle unfortunately with 14,000 odd apartment listings, no pictures and no way to tell which buildings/locales are worth looking at, there's no way to tell if a listing is a particularly good deal.

Hence...my questions...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/44526-apartments-marina.html is a good thread to look at


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Have we considered the Downtown Burj Khalifa area in this post? (I don't think so)

Seems like a good self-contained unit with plenty of happenings around there.
Of course I'm speaking as a total outsider as I have yet to make the move to Dubai (June 1)

But I do know a classy chick who just moved over and is living in the 8 Boulevard Walk.


----------



## Pinkshrooms (May 6, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> Have we considered the Downtown Burj Khalifa area in this post? (I don't think so)
> 
> Seems like a good self-contained unit with plenty of happenings around there.
> Of course I'm speaking as a total outsider as I have yet to make the move to Dubai (June 1)
> ...


Did you bother to read the very first post which started this thread? downtown is not an option.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Although I am new to the forums, I think the title of the thread and the recent flow of conversation shows the evolution of this as a more all-around thread; applicable to everyone.

It's nice that you think we're writing 4 pages just for you...


----------



## Pinkshrooms (May 6, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> Although I am new to the forums, I think the title of the thread and the recent flow of conversation shows the evolution of this as a more all-around thread; applicable to everyone.
> 
> It's nice that you think we're writing 4 pages just for you...


So sorry to be the bearer of bad news (or in this case, obvious news) but actually if you had bothered to read and understand the "flow of conversation" that you so readily reference you would realise all of it is relating to applicable areas of stay in marina side of Dubai for someone who is commuting to Abu Dhabi on a daily basis.

Thus, by virtue, the question you ask is not relevant here. But nice attempt to hijack a thread.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Pinkshrooms said:


> So sorry to be the bearer of bad news (or in this case, obvious news) but actually if you had bothered to read and understand the "flow of conversation" that you so readily reference you would realise all of it is relating to applicable areas of stay in marina side of Dubai for someone who is commuting to Abu Dhabi on a daily basis.
> 
> Thus, by virtue, the question you ask is not relevant here. But nice attempt to hijack a thread.


Did you get out of bed on the wrong side? 

-


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Thus, by virtue, the question you ask is not relevant here. But nice attempt to hijack a thread.


I don't think his question is irrelevant considering the threads on the forum are supposed to be for everyone's benefits and a subject can branch out within the same subtext without going out of topic. 




> Have we considered the Downtown Burj Khalifa area in this post? (I don't think so)
> 
> Seems like a good self-contained unit with plenty of happenings around there.
> Of course I'm speaking as a total outsider as I have yet to make the move to Dubai (June 1)
> ...


That's where I live and I am very happy with the place, walking distance to dubai mall. There are actually places to jog and walk around the boulevard and it is a very central area so you get easy access to SZY, Emirates Road and Al Khail Road. It is a newer development but more and more people have been moving in the area, downside is that there's much construction going on still around you but that goes for many other places in Dubai.


----------



## Ray-a-sunshine (Mar 31, 2009)

Marina Quays just opened. I have a friend who rented in there. Price varies based on view and size as there are a few different floor plans to choose from. It rests directly behind JBR so a short stroll to all the restaurants and shops there. Cross the road from the Quays and up the stairs to JBR Plaza and you are in the section that has the small Almaya grocery store. It is a decent location for Marina and all the apt are brand new. My mate even got air con included in the price. Not sure if that was just something he worked with the land lord or not. He is happy there though. 

I have a lot of single friends in JBR as well. Most of them opted for the ocean view apt. Once inside the building and looking out if the view is right....FANTASTIC! There are about a 100 different floor plans with all the JBR 1 bedrooms ranging in size from 800sq feet to 1300 sq feet (yes that is for a 1 bedroom) Buildings look pretty sad from the outside but as I mentioned once inside and fixed up with the right view it is OK!

I have friends at The Point but they are neither here nor their with it. OH and some friends at a building between the habtoor grand and JBR on a little side street. I can't remember the name of the building but they are very happy there and the apt is quite nice too!

Good Luck!


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

Ray-a-sunshine said:


> Marina Quays just opened. I have a friend who rented in there. Price varies based on view and size as there are a few different floor plans to choose from. It rests directly behind JBR so a short stroll to all the restaurants and shops there. Cross the road from the Quays and up the stairs to JBR Plaza and you are in the section that has the small Almaya grocery store. It is a decent location for Marina and all the apt are brand new. My mate even got air con included in the price. Not sure if that was just something he worked with the land lord or not. He is happy there though.
> 
> I have a lot of single friends in JBR as well. Most of them opted for the ocean view apt. Once inside the building and looking out if the view is right....FANTASTIC! There are about a 100 different floor plans with all the JBR 1 bedrooms ranging in size from 800sq feet to 1300 sq feet (yes that is for a 1 bedroom) Buildings look pretty sad from the outside but as I mentioned once inside and fixed up with the right view it is OK!
> 
> ...


Been looking at JBR myself as I'll be moving soon as well. I found (online) a place which has everything I'm looking for (indoor pool, gym, etc...) for only 60k(1 bedroom). I thought it was a good deal but am now seeing posts about Landlords posting low for the bait and switch. So does this sound too good to be true or the latter?

Thanks


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

There are no gym's or indoor pools in JBR


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

cobragb said:


> There are no gym's or indoor pools in JBR


I'll have to post a few links when I'm allowed of the places I found. Maybe they were false advertising.


----------

